# Replecement Hobby door,garage,cassette key circa 2000



## spread (Jul 1, 2009)

hi we are currently in portugal, and have snapped of the key to the entrance door to 750fmse, circa 2000 it also does the cassette, and garage ? any ideas, we have the number, phoned Brownhill but unable to advise !!!! sad lot .


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi spread, check through this thread, http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-94556-zadi.html 
should be of some help.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

spread said:


> hi we are currently in portugal, and have snapped of the key to the entrance door to 750fmse, circa 2000 it also does the cassette, and garage ? any ideas, we have the number, phoned Brownhill but unable to advise !!!! sad lot .




Hello Spread.
I know it's always clever to have hindsight but the first thing we did when buying our Hobby was to get another 4 door keys cut.

Mine is also a 2000 and we found the door and locker keys were Renault blanks, so easily found in France. Mine happens to have RS58 on it. Don't know if thats the blank number or my code??

Obviously if you can hook the broken bit out and present the two parts to a key cutting service you can get several made. But this just might entail taking the door lock completely to bits.

I assume you can still get in via the cab.

Ray.


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Try GoEuropean - we bought our Hobby from them and they are really helpful. They are all Daves here by the way.
01527 850585
07790004614
They will be open tomorrow.


----------

